# Work Visa



## RuanS01 (Jun 22, 2009)

Hi 
I was wondering if there is any that has recently had to apply for a work visa for Portugal. I am from South Africa and am looking to move and work in Madeira.
If there is someone you can assist me with this i would be greatful.
All i would like to know is what procedures one has to go through and if its really difficult for Someone to acquire a work visa. 

Regards.
Ruan


----------



## scharlack (Nov 21, 2008)

RuanS01 said:


> Hi
> I was wondering if there is any that has recently had to apply for a work visa for Portugal. I am from South Africa and am looking to move and work in Madeira.
> If there is someone you can assist me with this i would be greatful.
> All i would like to know is what procedures one has to go through and if its really difficult for Someone to acquire a work visa.
> ...


Hello Ruan,

If you have not yet done so you will need to look for the Portuguese Consulate/Embassy website in South Africa. The consulates/embassies usually have a list of the various types of VISAs and pre-reqs to fulfill them.

Good luck!


----------



## mickie_dw (May 4, 2009)

scharlack said:


> Hello Ruan,
> 
> If you have not yet done so you will need to look for the Portuguese Consulate/Embassy website in South Africa. The consulates/embassies usually have a list of the various types of VISAs and pre-reqs to fulfill them.
> 
> Good luck!


I'm in the process of getting my work visa for Portugal. It's not that difficult to get, provided your employer is has advertised the job in Portugal for 30 days before hiring you, and is willing to run around a bit to get all the necessary paperwork together. 
After advertising the job for 30 days, the employer has to get a declaration from the IEFP (Instituto do Emprego e Formacao Profissional) to prove that they have done so and were unable to recruit a suitable candidate locally or in the EU. This then has to be submitted, along with a signed employment contract, proof of travel insurance (1 year), police clearance and AIDS and Hepatitis checks, to the consular section at the Portuguese embassy in SA (if you're in SA). Apparently the quota for hiring foreigners in Portugal is full, but they will assess each situation on a case-by-case basis. If you're being employed as a skilled worker, it shouldn't be a problem. It takes about 2-3 weeks for the visa section in Lisbon to process the visa.

I'm waiting for my visa at the moment, and will hopefully get it this week. 

I hope that helps. Good luck!

Mickie


----------



## -mia- (Dec 23, 2009)

mickie_dw said:


> I'm in the process of getting my work visa for Portugal. It's not that difficult to get, provided your employer is has advertised the job in Portugal for 30 days before hiring you, and is willing to run around a bit to get all the necessary paperwork together.
> After advertising the job for 30 days, the employer has to get a declaration from the IEFP (Instituto do Emprego e Formacao Profissional) to prove that they have done so and were unable to recruit a suitable candidate locally or in the EU. This then has to be submitted, along with a signed employment contract, proof of travel insurance (1 year), police clearance and AIDS and Hepatitis checks, to the consular section at the Portuguese embassy in SA (if you're in SA). Apparently the quota for hiring foreigners in Portugal is full, but they will assess each situation on a case-by-case basis. If you're being employed as a skilled worker, it shouldn't be a problem. It takes about 2-3 weeks for the visa section in Lisbon to process the visa.
> 
> I'm waiting for my visa at the moment, and will hopefully get it this week.
> ...



Mickie, I'm curious how it turned out for you? Did you get your visa in the end? Did you move to Portugal? How is it going?


----------



## mickie_dw (May 4, 2009)

-mia- said:


> Mickie, I'm curious how it turned out for you? Did you get your visa in the end? Did you move to Portugal? How is it going?


Hi Mia
It all turned out very well, thank you for asking. We´ve been in Portugal for about 5 months now, and it´s wonderful. We´re very happy here. It took a GREAT deal of paperwork to get here though, and to get our residence finalised on this side, but luckily I have a very organized and helpful employer!


----------



## -mia- (Dec 23, 2009)

mickie_dw said:


> Hi Mia
> It all turned out very well, thank you for asking. We´ve been in Portugal for about 5 months now, and it´s wonderful. We´re very happy here. It took a GREAT deal of paperwork to get here though, and to get our residence finalised on this side, but luckily I have a very organized and helpful employer!


Great! So, in the end they didn't care about the amount of money you were making? I imagine the was something about needing the Korean language or cultural knowledge in your application, is that correct? 

Thanks for sharing your story! I'm glad your settling well.


----------



## mickie_dw (May 4, 2009)

-mia- said:


> Great! So, in the end they didn't care about the amount of money you were making? I imagine the was something about needing the Korean language or cultural knowledge in your application, is that correct?
> 
> Thanks for sharing your story! I'm glad your settling well.


Thank you very much, and yes, you´re quite right. The application stated a need for fluency in English, a working knowledge of Korean, and an understanding of both African and Asian cultures. 
That said, we also provided evidence of our continued income in Korea through translation and editing services that my husband and I provide online, and my employer very explicitly stated in my working contract that he is responsible for paying for our housing and utilities amongst other things. I´m sure that they calculated the value of all of those things and added it to the salary in order to come to a more realistic level of income.


----------

